# Leopard gecko No poop for 1 week



## CherpHerp (Apr 21, 2012)

My Leopard gecko hasn't gone for 1 week.
I was just wondering if any of you knew why this may be? 
I have just changed her into a different tank and I think she may be a little stressed by that, she has eaten about 4 mealworms and 10 crickets.
In 1 week....Which isn't a lot but I think the new home is stressing her :/
Any advise?
:help:


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

CherpHerp said:


> My Leopard gecko hasn't gone for 1 week.
> I was just wondering if any of you knew why this may be?
> I have just changed her into a different tank and I think she may be a little stressed by that, she has eaten about 4 mealworms and 10 crickets.
> In 1 week....Which isn't a lot but I think the new home is stressing her :/
> ...


The move probably has caused some stress but the fact that she's eating at all is a good thing: victory:
How old is she?
What substrate was/is she on now?
Does she have fresh water available?
Are your temperatures up to scratch, and how are you measuring them?

I wouldn't worry too much, it probably won't be long until she next does if she's eaten:2thumb:


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

As has been said, moving tank will have upset her which is probably why she is eating less. Since she's in a new tank it's possible she's choosing a new place to do it. If your temps etc are all stable and correct and you don't use loose substrate I would check under all plants etc and in her wet hide before you worry too much. A couple of ours always only ever go in the wet hide and bury it. If we didn't know it's a trait of theirs we would probably think they were'nt going at all. Makes cleaning out really easy though :lol2:


----------



## CherpHerp (Apr 21, 2012)

Haha thanks for the advice, well she is relatively new (2 weeks) and she has been on paper towel since I got her, yet today I moved her onto eco-earth, as it's digestible for them when they are old enough, she is 1 year 8 months and I am guessing she use to be on paper towel substrate or repti-carpet, but not too sure, I lifted her up and looked at her belly and there were no clear blue/black patches, just one long faint darkish blue line down the end of her stomach, which I am guessing is a build up of poop? 
She has a tail of just over 1 cm in girth and she is really outgoing, always coming out and exploring, wall climbs a bit, but not too much. 

I will go as said  cheers!


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

CherpHerp said:


> Haha thanks for the advice, well she is relatively new (2 weeks) and she has been on paper towel since I got her, yet today I moved her onto eco-earth, as it's digestible for them when they are old enough, she is 1 year 8 months and I am guessing she use to be on paper towel substrate or repti-carpet, but not too sure, I lifted her up and looked at her belly and there were no clear blue/black patches, just one long faint darkish blue line down the end of her stomach, which I am guessing is a build up of poop?
> She has a tail of just over 1 cm in girth and she is really outgoing, always coming out and exploring, wall climbs a bit, but not too much.
> 
> I will go as said  cheers!


Where did you read that eco-earth is digestible?


----------



## CherpHerp (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes several times.


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

CherpHerp said:


> Yes several times.


I don't think it is bud, you might get away with it with an older gecko once but if it continually ingests it then it can still cause intestinal impaction...
When it comes to loose particle substrates I know in most cases they are far more aesthetically pleasing but personally I just don't think it's worth the risk


----------



## CherpHerp (Apr 21, 2012)

Ok, well, I kept her on paper towel for the past 2 weeks, only recently did I change that, but because I am worried that she really hasn't eaten much in 1 week, I am going to switch it back to paper towels, maybe get some tiles for her in the week


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Can I ask where you found out that eco earth is digestible? I use it a lot with my Cresteds and never come across this before. I'm not picking at what substrate used, just interested as to where/who said this


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

CherpHerp said:


> Ok, well, I kept her on paper towel for the past 2 weeks, only recently did I change that, but because I am worried that she really hasn't eaten much in 1 week, I am going to switch it back to paper towels, maybe get some tiles for her in the week


It is a pain I know, paper looks crap but you can make it look relatively good with other materials...Tiles like you said, Lino is often used easily cut to size and easy to remove and clean, also allows good heat transfer through it! I haven't personally used it myself but I know MANY peoples do Repti carpet I have used but I found it a chore to use for various reasons so personally I stay away from it!
I have three naturalistic set-ups and they look great but I would only keep arboreal species in them as I know there is little to no chance of ingesting substrate as I make sure they feed in the canopy, *or take them out to feed them*...<This is good as it stops the excess Nutrobal from building up on everything the prey items touch! Keeps the viv cleaner for longer:2thumb:


----------



## CherpHerp (Apr 21, 2012)

kelsey7692 said:


> Can I ask where you found out that eco earth is digestible? I use it a lot with my Cresteds and never come across this before. I'm not picking at what substrate used, just interested as to where/who said this


If you type in on google "Is eco-earth digestible" there are numerous results which say it is, and on youtube there are various other videos claiming it to be.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

CherpHerp said:


> If you type in on google "Is eco-earth digestible" there are numerous results which say it is, and on youtube there are various other videos claiming it to be.


I'm fully aware how to use google.

What I meant was is this just other owners saying it is because they've never had an issue with impaction? People on youtube 'claiming' that it's digestible doesn't make me think it 100% is.


----------



## CherpHerp (Apr 21, 2012)

No substrate can be 100%, even if you used paper towels, if your gecko bites bits off and chews them lots (friends bearded dragon does that) then that can cause it too, it may not be as common like with sand but it can still happen.
And yes I know it's not the best and I have said I am going to change it for her.


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

CherpHerp said:


> No substrate can be 100%, even if you used paper towels, if your gecko bites bits off and chews them lots (friends bearded dragon does that) then that can cause it too, it may not be as common like with sand but it can still happen.
> And yes I know it's not the best and I have said I am going to change it for her.


I don't think it is completely indigestible, but leopard geckos are strictly insectivore and don't have the ability to process plant materials, unlike others. I believe instead of actually processing it, the particles are usually small enough to pass through without causing problems, having said this in smaller individuals it would become more of a problem as their digestive system is far smaller, and so to would it become a problem with a larger gecko in larger quantities...Someone is likely to show up with a horror story about it sooner or later:hmm:


----------



## CherpHerp (Apr 21, 2012)

She has been changed.


----------

